# Hogu Question!



## Eric7_27 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been wanting to get involved in olympic style sparring. I currently do point sparring. I plan on finishing the year and going to State- but after that I want to get a USAT membership and start training. 

Anyways- my question is buying a Hogu. If I go to this one class they require you have all gear- well I don't want to have to ask for a hogu to borrow 'specially if they might not have one- so I'd like to buy my own before I go- but how exactly do I know what size to get? I mean- online sizing charts are always off for me. I wear a size 4 Gi and size 3 pants, my gear is even more mix-matched  I'm about 5'7 150 lbs. Any help would REALLY be appreciated!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at your other post it will explain everything.


----------



## wade (Oct 3, 2007)

Size 4, large. Get the Adidas that wraps all the way around to your spine, after all, the back is a target.


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 3, 2007)

Normally you go with your uniform size, however it may still depend. I am about 5'9 and weigh 125 and wear a size 4 uniform.  However I have always prefered a size 2 hogu because it covers me but allows me to move easier. 
You BEST bet is to ask to try on other people's gear so you can see exactly what size you like the best.  If you are buying from your martial art school (which you should do if they offer it) they should be willing to help you figure out what size to get. (If you want just my opinion based off what you said I would tell you to get a 3.)


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 3, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Look at your other post it will explain everything.


 
Oh I see Master Stoker already has taken care of you!


----------



## wade (Oct 3, 2007)

If Eric wants to do Olympic sparring in a USAT tournament and is 5'7" and weighs 150 lbs a size 3 ho goo will not properly cover his back. It might feel more comfortable because of the smaller size but if there is more than 2" of open space in the back it probably won't pass the inspection table.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

wade said:


> If Eric wants to do Olympic sparring in a USAT tournament and is 5'7" and weighs 150 lbs a size 3 ho goo will not properly cover his back. It might feel more comfortable because of the smaller size but if there is more than 2" of open space in the back it probably won't pass the inspection table.


 

I have a player 5'7" and 158 lbs. and wears a size three and it comes right to the spine on both sides and he moves a lot easier with it. Of course he needs to go to a MA store and try some on to make sure what really fits him and he likes. This is always the best bet for anything in the equipment catagory.
Peace to all.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain... but where would I find a store?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> Sorry to be a pain... but where would I find a store?


 
In Arlington Texas on Abrams off of 360 is Lang son Traders Tell the lady Ms Waa that terry from Twin Dragon sent you over to try on Hogu's. She is great about everything. If you need anything pm me OK.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome! thanks Terry- you've been really helpful with everything  thanks again


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> awesome! thanks Terry- you've been really helpful with everything  thanks again


 
You are welcome anytime you are around my neck of the woods come and train with us. We always love to have guess people around.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

ok cool


----------

